# Any good SCH trainers in the N.Ohio, S.Mich. area?



## richard mattox (Feb 12, 2008)

Looking to see which trainers are training in that area and which clubs they train with. I'm talking trainers that are performing on a national level or getting the people they train to that level.

thanks,
Rick


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

A list of USA clubs in MI can be found here:
http://germanshepherddog.com/clubs/mid_eastern.htm

In addition to those there are a few training groups that are not affiliated clubs. One in Milan, one in Ortonville, one in Belleville and one (mine) in Ann Arbor.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

If you want National level competitors to train with-OG Buckeye & OG Hundesport. You may have to travel farther if that is your criteria for a club....Indiana has Mike Diehl's club.


----------



## Lisa Clark (Feb 14, 2008)

O.G Buckeye is one of the best and most experienced clubs in the country. Also O.G. Ohio Hundesport and Feuerlands Hundesport have very experienced helpers and handlers. The training group in Milan, MI is "pay to play". I am not sure if the group in Belleville is still meeting in Belleville. South Michigan (my club) is not taking any more members. We have 6 applicants right now and that will put us at 18 members. :O


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

You might want to take a look at Nick Blackford from Northcoast K9 in Sanduski, OH.


----------



## Donna Rednour (Feb 12, 2008)

Nick's club or O.G. Buckeye. Worked with both groups and both are GREAT!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

After looking into this for many months, I am going with Brian Harvey in Hudson, MI.

Mike Diehl, who with Basco was 2006 ScH USA Nationals winner, recommended Brian Harvey as the one and only guy for me to go to.

The club name is Der Michigan Schutzhund Verein (the Michigan Schutzhund Club) and its a full USA - member club 517-547-5686


----------



## Donna Rednour (Feb 12, 2008)

Ted;
Super news! I've known Brian for a number of years. You have picked a good one there. Say 'HI' to Brian for me!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hey Donna,

I'll pass along your hello for sure!


----------

